# Bath Bomb Packaging



## KSL (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi all~  I'm wondering what some of you use to package your bath bombs?!
I'm narrowing down some options, but so far, nothing really pops to me for the fizzies... nothing short of vacuum packing them like preserved food, which looks yucky!

And I think that a poly bag with wraffia or ribbon looks too common....
The other thing I was thinking of doing was to use stand up pouches or tin tie bags, make the fizzies smaller, and put a bunch in the bag - kind of like a "use however many you like" option.

thoughts?  what's working for you all?


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 22, 2009)

You could use organza bags! I've seen some people use really wide plastic bath salt tubes and stack bath bombs in them too. Looks nice!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 23, 2009)

Actually Bath Bombs need to be airtight or they can get ugly....


----------



## KSL (Mar 23, 2009)

i agree.
i had one in a plastic bag in the bathroom and it wasn't sealed properly.  The steam from the shower made it start to react.  it would be okay in non-humid environments, but if they're being shipped somewhere, I don't wan to take the chance that they'll start fizzing before it gets to its destination........

Oh, please tell me I get to do something prettier than just a vaccum bag.. lol


----------



## heartsong (Mar 23, 2009)

*x*

www.ellensessentials.com  you may wish to look there.  she carries a bath tablet maker i really like-it makes them reall hard, and then i wrap them in her foil wraps then organza bags.  easy-peasy!  

then for shipping/storage you could place them in ziplocs.


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> www.ellensessentials.com  you may wish to look there.  she carries a bath tablet maker i really like-it makes them reall hard, and then i wrap them in her foil wraps then organza bags.  easy-peasy!
> 
> then for shipping/storage you could place them in ziplocs.



Don't mean to hijack, but I am after one of those tablet makers from ellens essentials! Shipping is CRAZY to Canada so if anyone else is thinking about ordering one, I would LOVE it if you could order one for me (I'll paypal you the cash) and ship it to me. I bet it can be shipped for about $5.... whereas they wanna charge me $30. EEEK! So, if anyone gets one, let me know pleeeeeeeease!  Thanks!


----------



## KSL (Mar 24, 2009)

hijack away!

I'm off to check out that site! for some reason i didn't get a notification for the post the other day!

thanks for the link!


----------

